# Unicorn Knife



## CB1968 (Dec 28, 2013)

Everybody has a knife that for whatever reason has escaped their grasp and knife hungry clutches, what is your personal Unicorn, what is the knife you lust after more than any other but for whatever reason escapes your hands??
CB


----------



## XooMG (Dec 28, 2013)

I once got the handle of a stainless-handled chinese cleaver soapy and wet while washing it, and it escaped my hands.

As for a knife I'd like but haven't seen and probably will never get...a Marko 225 or shorter, probably. Seems like a dream knife for my purposes.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 28, 2013)

anything north of $500 is a unicorn knife for me


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 28, 2013)

and handle should have unicorn horn ferrule


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd like a Yoshikane V2 suminigashi, but can't justify it, the skd kasumi is more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## jbl (Dec 28, 2013)

Gengetsu 180mm stainless clad wa-petty... Not that aspirational I know, but completely elusive!


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 28, 2013)

DT Feather Damascus San Mai Western Gyuto....... Of all the awesome knives I've owned I still dream of that!!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's another thread with some fun responses-

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...at-s-your-quot-unicorn-quot?highlight=unicorn

I think my response is now not only a Kramer, but a custom Catchside, a Mareko Maumasi, a Rader, Burke, and I'm curious as to the _ amount_ of difference from a full on custom Damascus Devin and his most recent run on ITK. I mean, none of these are Super practical for me but I'd sure as hell be a super giddy school boy with one of these in my bag!

Seriously, Just look at these.....!













But I will say that, in all honesty, what were once my unicorns (the more affordable ones) I now have- Del Ealy, Marko gyuto, DT ITK, Catchside Utility, and the Rodrigue Power Sword plus the Tuxedo from Randy Haas (the latter 2 I didn't even know were on my list until they landed on my front door!)


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 28, 2013)

Those Catchsides are something else. Unless I win the lottery, I will likely never own a real Kramer. The last custom maker in this class for me is Bill Burke. I'm a ways off on the list. I have DT and Rader Damascus. Unicorn -like knives the are so dear to me they don't come out unless I'm alone in the kitchen.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would have to echo your comments marc. Those are high up on my unicorn knives list as well.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 28, 2013)

To qualify as a unicorn knife for me, the handle would have to be made out of Narwhal tusk.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm a wa fanboy, and usually I don't admit to lusting after something but...

A 240 DT sanmai carbon with western handle has occupied my daydreaming on more than one occasion.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 28, 2013)

My list from before is the exact same, but with a Rader 240mm gyuto, and a Catcheside damascus something-or-other added to it. I'd likely drop the Carter yanagi to make room, because I have my Carter suji. So, in no real order:

Rodrigue Damascus Suji 
Rader 240 gyuto
Harner Folder
Kramer anything
Catcheside Damascus anything
DT Feather short gyuto


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 28, 2013)

A carter 240 IP


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 28, 2013)

Anything north of $400 for me. Maybe one day I will have a Rader, Carter, DT, etc. Hopefully.


----------



## mpukas (Dec 28, 2013)

Shigefusa western handle kitaeji 270 gyuto 
Shiraki-san honyaki gyuto 
DT-Marko collaboration - 270 gyto in DT san-mai damascus mystery carbon w/ Marko profile and handle 
Rader damascus anything guyto 
Burke anything gyuto 

The list will never end...


----------



## Talim (Dec 28, 2013)

Hattori KD


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh I forgot the Kato with white ebony handle


----------



## hambone.johnson (Dec 29, 2013)

There is a carter floating around that one of the forum members has. it has a custom handle that makes the whole thing. It's come up for sale in the last couple of years. I admit to the universe I'll buy it if it comes around again.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 29, 2013)

currently- Pierre Power Sword. It's been around for awhile and marc4pt0 owns it right now. I would quit the game if I owned this blade


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 29, 2013)

Rader honyaki 300mm suji...sigh:rolleyes2:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yup love that kd as well.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't believe it took so long for that KD to get mentioned...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 29, 2013)

HHH Musk Ox horn handle

Gesshin Kagekiyo 270mm Blue Kiritsuke gyuto


----------



## orangehero (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd use it for sacrificial cheese slicing only, of course.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 29, 2013)

orangehero said:


> I'd use it for sacrificial cheese slicing only, of course.


Do you think it could cut cheese?


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 29, 2013)

orangehero said:


> I'd use it for sacrificial cheese slicing only, of course.



Goat cheese I presume :knife:


----------



## orangehero (Dec 29, 2013)

No I have a different unicorn knife for goat cheese.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 29, 2013)

As someone whom has owned or owns some of these knives, I vote a KD.


----------



## Matus (Dec 29, 2013)

Custom integral knife from Burt Foster (not necessarily a kitchen knife though).

Something along these lines ...













I really like integral knives, but the only one I have is a ... Shun :dontknow:


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 29, 2013)

Either a don or a rader right now.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 30, 2013)

Well just saying a Jin would be enough. But when he doesn't make a gyuto's so that would make it def. unicorn grade. add a ebony handle to that well....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 30, 2013)

One category for this post -Serrated

A Gude Damascus bread knife. They're insanely expensive, but so beautiful. http://www.guede-solingen.de/english/guede-eng.html
Look under the Damascus section on the site. Incredible.


----------



## DevinT (Dec 30, 2013)

orangehero said:


> I'd use it for sacrificial cheese slicing only, of course.



Buster Warenski was the greatest knife maker ever. This piece was commissioned for the cost of $250,000.00 and Buster didn't make any money because of all the research and the amount of work that went into it, not to mention the cost of all the gold etc.

The blade is cold forged out of a gold alloy so that it would cut. This piece is a replica of the original King Tut Dagger and is one of, if not the greatest knife made by a knife maker. I have seen this under glass.

Hoss


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 30, 2013)

Still think it'd work well on goat cheese:razz:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 30, 2013)

My knife bag is a unicorn containment unit.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 11, 2014)

Found my new unicorn


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 11, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> Found my new unicorn
> View attachment 21507



What is this beauty?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 11, 2014)

DevinT said:


> Buster Warenski was the greatest knife maker ever. This piece was commissioned for the cost of $250,000.00 and Buster didn't make any money because of all the research and the amount of work that went into it, not to mention the cost of all the gold etc.
> 
> The blade is cold forged out of a gold alloy so that it would cut. This piece is a replica of the original King Tut Dagger and is one of, if not the greatest knife made by a knife maker. I have seen this under glass.
> 
> Hoss



It's remarkable to think Buster ' s amazing knife was replica of a knife made over 2000 years ago.


----------



## cclin (Jan 11, 2014)

chefcomesback said:


> What is this beauty?



Devin Thomas 52100 Herringbone Damascus Gyuto


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 12, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> Found my new unicorn
> View attachment 21507



Daminnomugh, What pattern is that?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ohh man,,,this is a tough one for me but the first thing that came to mind was a katana made by don fogg, for when the zombies come strolling in....ryan


----------



## jklip13 (Jan 12, 2014)

any Mr. Ashi honyaki


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 12, 2014)

Bill Burke had a yanagi with Tamahagene steel he made on EE last year. I really wish I had humped on that. Looked amazing.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 12, 2014)

This is the first I've heard of Buster Warenski. After looking through a gallery of his work, I am astonished by his work. Pure talent.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 13, 2014)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Bill Burke had a yanagi with Tamahagene steel he made on EE last year. I really wish I had *humped* on that. Looked amazing.



Probably best you didn't


----------



## orangehero (Jan 14, 2014)

Buster's former wife, Julie, is no slouch either.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 14, 2014)

bkultra said:


> Probably best you didn't



:lmao: stupid spell check

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucky enough to have lasso one of my unicorns!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Lucky enough to have lasso one of my unicorns!


Awesome! Hope to see it at the ECG this weekend.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 4, 2014)

One of my frustrations is living in an area where I have no shop or equipment access with which to work towards my unicorns.


----------



## MikeHL (Jun 4, 2014)

XooMG said:


> One of my frustrations is living in an area where I have no shop or equipment access with which to work towards my unicorns.



I hear ya, My unicorn is a knife that I design, forge, grind and finish by myself. Oh what a long and dangerous path that is !


----------



## Anton (Jun 4, 2014)

It was a Carter with Fish handle until these arrived


----------



## XooMG (Jun 4, 2014)

MikeHL said:


> I hear ya, My unicorn is a knife that I design, forge, grind and finish by myself. Oh what a long and dangerous path that is !


I know a bunch of knives that get pretty close to ideal, but nothing quite puts it all together for me. That's a driving force for a lot of makers, I think. Otherwise, I need to get totally imperious with things, and most makers I've met don't appreciate that, or will invest little to no effort into working out the subtleties to make the overall piece work. Too bad.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 4, 2014)

I feel like for unicorns a steel knife would probably be a bad idea since fairy folk and the like tend to have bad reactions with iron. You'd probably have to get your hands on some silver and get someone to make you a knife for butchering that unicorn if you want to keep the meat quality high.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2014)

Scrap said:


> I feel like for unicorns a steel knife would probably be a bad idea since fairy folk and the like tend to have bad reactions with iron. You'd probably have to get your hands on some silver and get someone to make you a knife for butchering that unicorn if you want to keep the meat quality high.


Good points. Maybe get Bill Burke to forge the blade in dragon's breath damascus pattern, too. handle should be made from, well, unicorn horn.


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't forget to inlay a strand of virgins hair into the handle, very important that:joec:


----------



## rami_m (Jun 4, 2014)

mithril for the blade. Forged by dwarves. Can someone please look at the ancestry of our custom makers here


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2014)

mkriggen said:


> Don't forget to inlay a strand of virgins hair into the handle, very important that:joec:



A unicorn, I can see. But where would I find virgins?

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 5, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> A unicorn, I can see. But where would I find virgins?
> 
> Stefan



Moloka'i? No, probably not...:scratchhead:


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 5, 2014)

DevinT said:


> Buster Warenski was the greatest knife maker ever.
> 
> Hoss



Agreed. I owned one of his hunters many years ago. It was strictly a utility grade knife, but the workmanship was absolutely flawless. Didn't seem to matter to Buster whether he was making a six figure collector's piece or one to be used to gut a moose; the standard was the same.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 5, 2014)

On a related note, this is going to be an expensive knife, what type of knife would serve the dual purpose of butchery and finer prep to avoid needing 2 custom made silver unicorn knives?



Also to void totally thread jacking my "unicorn knife" is pretty much just a decent selection of Chinese cleavers to choose from and play with - hard to find a single cleaver worth buying let alone a collection where I can mull over silly minutia.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to try a Josh Dabney 240mm gyuto and fell in love with it..... really dig the knife.
Radar
Burke
Shig
Ealy
Mike Davis
Mario Ingoglia
***** Single bevel Honyaki


----------

